# Need Design Help - Functionality



## SapperDaddy87 (Jan 21, 2016)

I am looking to build stairs for my fiance and my roommate's dog to climb on her bed. Considering limited space available, I would like to be able to slide them under the bed when not being used. 

Two 10" high steps could easily be unfolded into a long 10" tall box; however, the clearance under the bed is about 5". Anybody have any suggestions on how this could be pulled off? 

Overall dimensions (Height x Depth of Bottom x Width) 20" x 24" x 12"


Any suggestions would be fantastic.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

How about a ramp with cleats instead of stairs? My 13yo dog has problems with stairs......going up is not too bad but going down she drags her rear legs.


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

4 boxes, 3 hinges. Two 5" x 24", two 5" x 12".

The 12" sections fold onto each other creating a 10" x 12" step, which then folds onto the two 24" sections (which fold into a 10" x 24" step). 

Make sense?


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

verdesardog said:


> How about a ramp with cleats instead of stairs? My 13yo dog has problems with stairs......going up is not too bad but going down she drags her rear legs.


+1: on the ramp. 
A ramp is easier to fold down and will fold much flatter than the stair.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*How tall is the bed?*

If you change the height dimensions from 4" and 6" to both 5", you can hinge them together and make a 2 riser step for 10". To get to your 20" height then you will need an additional 5" step:

If the third step is 15", then the last step is a "jump" of 5".


----------



## SapperDaddy87 (Jan 21, 2016)

NickDIY said:


> 4 boxes, 3 hinges. Two 5" x 24", two 5" x 12".
> 
> The 12" sections fold onto each other creating a 10" x 12" step, which then folds onto the two 24" sections (which fold into a 10" x 24" step).
> 
> Make sense?


I think I see what you mean. Let's see: when unfolded boxes in this order

12" > 12" > 24" > 24"

The hinge between the 24"s folds one way; the hinge between a 24" and a 12" goes opposite way; remaining hinge folds same as the first. 

If that is what you were describing in far less words then, YES it makes sense and THANK YOU!!


----------



## SapperDaddy87 (Jan 21, 2016)

woodnthings said:


> If you change the height dimensions from 4" and 6" to both 5", you can hinge them together and make a 2 riser step for 10". To get to your 20" height then you will need an additional 5" step:
> 
> If the third step is 15", then the last step is a "jump" of 5".


I see what you are saying. Looking at your graphic I am able to visualize both suggestions much more easily. Thank you for your help.


----------



## SapperDaddy87 (Jan 21, 2016)

verdesardog said:


> How about a ramp with cleats instead of stairs? My 13yo dog has problems with stairs......going up is not too bad but going down she drags her rear legs.


I agree with the advantage having a ramp vs stairs, however I don't see it being as feasible due to the rather small space it will be used. I appreciate your help.


----------



## SapperDaddy87 (Jan 21, 2016)

I will post photos of the completed project as soon as I get it done.


----------



## SapperDaddy87 (Jan 21, 2016)

NickDIY said:


>


Interesting construction.....I was seeing it all in a straight line......


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

SapperDaddy87 said:


> Interesting construction.....I was seeing it all in a straight line......


I was thinking straight line, too, but I didn't think it would fit under the bed like that. I figured this would give you the best fit while accomplishing what you're looking for.


----------



## SapperDaddy87 (Jan 21, 2016)

I'll give 'er a go and see what happens..... This way might actually keep her dogs from squeezing under the bed requiring extraction from time to time.....


----------

